# Application of UAE Employment Visa and Visit/Mission Visa simultaneously



## Jon123 (Oct 1, 2015)

I am working for company “A” in India, which has an office in UAE too. Currently I am working on project where customer is from UAE and site location is Abu Dhabi. Because of project work, I travel frequently to UAE.

Recently, I have received a Job offer from company “B” based in UAE. My all certificates are UAE attested and company “B” got an approval from UAE authority (government) too. 

Now, Company “B” want to apply for my UAE Employment Visa, whereas due to some project work company “A” also want or apply for Visit/Mission Visa at the same time for me.

I cannot inform company “A” about this situation because, company “B” clearly mentioned that they cannot ask me to resign, unless and until they get Employment Visa issued for me.

My questions are, 

1.	Can two companies apply two different UAE visas simultaneously for one person?

2.	If company “B” succeeded in getting Employment Visa issued, Will I not be able to get any other UAE Visa (by company “A” or any other entity)?

3.	What is the probability of getting Employment Visa issued after all certificated issued, Authority approval and having clean immigration record with UAE (no over stay, never deported)


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

What you need to do is enter the UAE under the Mission Visa issued by Company A and then only should Company B submit the Employment Visa application. You can apply for an Employment Visa AFTER you have entered the UAE on a Mission Visa, but not the other way around.


----------



## Jon123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply. 

I forwarded your response to company “B” but as per them, they can not apply for UAE Employment Visa, if any other UAE Visa is issued in my name or particularly when I am in physically present in UAE.

Please advice.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


They are advising you incorrectly. I was in UAE on a tourist visa when my employment visa process was started. Same for a lot of people. However, if you leave UAE during the application process of the employment visa then there may be issues (have heard that the application may have to be re-started - not sure).

Having said that the rules change from day to day, or depend on who you ask.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

They are correct actually - my original info was outdated. The rules have been changed a few months ago that anyone who is in the country on a MISSION VISA cannot apply for an Employment Visa until they exit. TOURIST VISA holders can apply but still need to do a visa-run to re-enter once it is issued. VISIT VISA holders (including Visa-On-Arrival) can apply for in-country change of status after paying a fee.


----------



## Jon123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you for your reply.

Since my travel got postponed, Company “B” has started process of applying Employment Visa.

1)	How much time; I should expect to get the Visa issued. My all certificates are UAE embassy attested. Company “B” has an authority approval from UAE government and I have clean immigration record.

2)	What will happen, if company “A” applies for Mission/Visit Visa while the Employment Visa process is going on or already issued. 

Please advice. Thank you


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The visa should not take more than a few days, but could be faster or slower depending on any or no reason (like most things involving UAE Government agencies).

If you wind up with 2 applications in the system simultaneously under the same UID, the second one will be rejected. Which one that will be depends on how quickly each gets processed/approved.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You really should not be double dipping these two companies - there is always a chance it will go pear shaped - losing you both jobs/contracts.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Jon123 (Oct 1, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You really should not be double dipping these two companies - there is always a chance it will go pear shaped - losing you both jobs/contracts.
> Best of luck
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Thank you for your reply. I am sorry but I am not double dipping these two companies.
Company “B” is correct at their position because unless and until they get the Employment Visa they cannot confirm me to resign.

I cannot inform the situation to Company “A” unless until I resign from my position. 

Fortunately, the travel got postpone because of customer unavailability and hence I informed company “B” to apply for the Employment Visa, otherwise I would have like to complete the assignment first but company “A” is not sure about the next travel. I cannot just wait indefinitely and let this opportunity to go from my hand.

Having said that, there are many people ready to travel from company “A” to complete the assignment, so I am not harming their business.

Please advice, if I am wrong on any front.


----------



## Jon123 (Oct 1, 2015)

sm105 said:


> The visa should not take more than a few days, but could be faster or slower depending on any or no reason (like most things involving UAE Government agencies).
> 
> If you wind up with 2 applications in the system simultaneously under the same UID, the second one will be rejected. Which one that will be depends on how quickly each gets processed/approved.


Thank you for your reply.

I hope it will be done within few days


----------

